# 92 Stanza wont run



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

For the time i've had my 92 stanza its been said the motor was locked but today a miracle happend. I went out side today and said Ill through the battery in it just for the fun of it and it wanted to crank. This is were the good news ends. It has compression, spark, and fuel but still wont start. All advice is welcome.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

killrmack said:


> For the time i've had my 92 stanza its been said the motor was locked but today a miracle happend. I went out side today and said Ill through the battery in it just for the fun of it and it wanted to crank. This is were the good news ends. It has compression, spark, and fuel but still wont start. All advice is welcome.


 It isn't good enough just having "compression, spark, and fuel ". They also need to be properly timed. What happened to the car to start with? Did you get the car in this condition? Could the timing chain have jumped a few teeth putting the whole compression, spark and fuel thing into chaos? I would check there first without knowing any other history of the car. Good Luck.


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeh I thought about that too, so when my unk and me get a chance to work on her I'll check it out too.


----------

